# Question on Doordash $3.00 deliveries.



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Does Doordash accept all orders even when a customer tips zero dollars? How does the process work? What if no driver's take the $3.00 pay then what happens? How long does the order sit? If it gets cancelled who takes the financial loss?

Thank you to anyone that can explain how this process works.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Someone will take it.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Doordash increases the payout depending on how many people rejected said order. Sometimes it goes up $0,25, $0,50, $0,75, $1 and so on until a Dasher accepts it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the explanations.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Does Doordash accept all orders even when a customer tips zero dollars? How does the process work? What if no driver's take the $3.00 pay then what happens? How long does the order sit? If it gets cancelled who takes the financial loss?
> 
> Thank you to anyone that can explain how this process works.


There is new sucker born every 5 minutes


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> There is new sucker born every 5 minutes


The thing I still don't understand is that in my area over half the orders the pay is being supplemented by doordash especially during dinner hours. $3 base pay, $5 peak pay, $2 customer tip = $10 driver pay.

This has been going on for the last few weeks and can't possibly be profitable for doordash when the majority are $20 fast food orders. At some point doordash will have to pull the plug on these deadbeat tippers or they will be out of business. What am I missing here?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

They are trying to get more dashers out with the peak pay and get people to take the crap orders. 3 dollars isn't a guantee....2 at the lowest here.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> They are trying to get more dashers out with the peak pay and get people to take the crap orders. 3 dollars isn't a guantee....2 at the lowest here.


I clearly understand what they are attempting to do but can't see how you are going to stay in business paying driver's $8 to deliver $20 worth of food every weekend from 4pm-8pm. I would not want the business from cheapskates who cost me money on every delivery. If a person doesn't leave a tip or tips $2 they will most likely continue to do it especially if there is no consequence. I say get rid of them.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't over estimate ants IRL!









Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Don't over estimate ants IRL!
> 
> View attachment 458772
> 
> Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


Hope they like cold, soggy burgers. Mmmmmmm


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


Those guys follow Uber's practice , keep the acceptance rate as high as 85% and you would get some bonuses, pretty sure someone gonna take it just to keep "Top dasher/Uber" budget.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

well there are people that swear by top dasher. They think they get the better orders...they don't. they get priority on the orders when its slow and they are equal amount of distance from a similar driver and the open schedule. I hover around 5%


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The thing I still don't understand is that in my area over half the orders the pay is being supplemented by doordash especially during dinner hours. $3 base pay, $5 peak pay, $2 customer tip = $10 driver pay.
> 
> This has been going on for the last few weeks and can't possibly be profitable for doordash when the majority are $20 fast food orders. At some point doordash will have to pull the plug on these deadbeat tippers or they will be out of business. What am I missing here?


U right..thats why DD have open schedule all the time they hoping new drivers will take all low ballers .in my market we dont have any peek pays ass soon this corona is over DD is in deep shiit all vets they wont take anything below 7 $ ..i make more money right now with U.E. then with DD. They cut pay 50 to 70% so if people dont tip at least 5$ driver's dont make any money..


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Don't over estimate ants IRL!
> 
> View attachment 458772
> 
> Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


Wait. So you're telling me I have to wait in a covid line to place the order, wait in another covid line to recieve the order for a measly $2? I'm sorry but whoever takes that trip is a complete idiot!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Thank you to anyone that can explain how this process works.


Easy decline on those orders. If people aren't tipping, then don't accept it.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Don't over estimate ants IRL!
> 
> View attachment 458772
> 
> Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


40 minutes wait in drive thru for big 2$


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Wait. So you're telling me I have to wait in a covid line to place the order, wait in another covid line to recieve the order for a measly $2?


Each line 1$, sounds pretty legit for me


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The thing I still don't understand is that in my area over half the orders the pay is being supplemented by doordash especially during dinner hours. $3 base pay, $5 peak pay, $2 customer tip = $10 driver pay.
> 
> This has been going on for the last few weeks and can't possibly be profitable for doordash when the majority are $20 fast food orders. At some point doordash will have to pull the plug on these deadbeat tippers or they will be out of business. What am I missing here?


Doordash takes 30 percent of the merchant order. Dont feel sorry for them. They are making money trust me.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Don't over estimate ants IRL!
> 
> View attachment 458772
> 
> Some fool will always take the crappy runs!


You got order the food also? Lol.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I clearly understand what they are attempting to do but can't see how you are going to stay in business paying driver's $8 to deliver $20 worth of food every weekend from 4pm-8pm. I would not want the business from cheapskates who cost me money on every delivery. If a person doesn't leave a tip or tips $2 they will most likely continue to do it especially if there is no consequence. I say get rid of them.


A minimum order amount, say >$20 only, etc, might help with this.


----------

